
The Body Is Not a Computer–Stop Thinking of It as One - DiabloD3
http://gizmodo.com/the-body-is-not-a-computer-stop-thinking-of-it-as-one-1795067037
======
conception
This article is terrible. Of course the body and brain are complicated. But
that doesn't mean they don't operate based on rules and systems and mechanics.
Just because we can't control how the machine works 100% doesn't mean we
currently aren't "Hacking" it today and won't be able to even more in the
future.

------
aibottle
Just skimmed the text and read the comments here TBH, but I can already see
were this is going. Of course the brain is complex and we don't understand it
and even if Elon might not succeed with Neuralink (in the decade to market
plan) it is still worth exploring. So stop hating gizmodo.

